# I need help with verses/books on Sanctification



## RamistThomist (Sep 9, 2004)

Could anyone refer me to books or verses on sanctifcation? Over the past year I have made great gains in knowledge of the Lord and I assume gains in my personal sanctification as well, although that is harder to discern. If anyone could help on this I would be grateful.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 9, 2004)

J. C. Ryle- Holiness
Waltar Marshall- The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification
Fisher/Boston- Marrow of Modern Divinity

What exactly are you looking for about sanctification? Romans 6-8 has some great principles to start with. Also, 1 Peter.


----------



## Scot (Sep 9, 2004)

[quote:fd6e41a82b]J. C. Ryle- Holiness [/quote:fd6e41a82b]

I'll second that.

Also, "The Pursuit of Holiness" by Jerry Bridges (although it's been a long time since I've read it)

"The Christian" by William Webster is very good. It isn't specifically on sanctification but would probably be helpful.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 9, 2004)

This is along the lines of what I was looking for. I read Ryle about two years ago; I probably should read it again. I read Romans 6-7 today and I am trying to put into words what I think at the moment. Although not aware of any major sin in my life, I feel I am smarting under His rod. WHile he may certainly be chastening me for sins in my life, I do not think it is that. Luther was wont to speak of the [i:69e93fbdff]anfechtung[/i:69e93fbdff]. My case is not that existentially deep compared with his, but I feel that, as CS Lewis said, that He is removing his hand to teach me to walk.

I hope this cleared it up some.


----------



## govols (Sep 9, 2004)

Great place to look:

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/sanctification.html


----------



## Peter (Oct 24, 2004)

Sin Mortification

Romans 8
13 For if ye live after the flesh, ye shall die: but if ye through the Spirit do mortify the deeds of the body, ye shall live.

Soli Deo Gloria has a whole book of Christopher Love's sermons on this text.


----------



## wsw201 (Oct 25, 2004)

You also might try some works by John Owen like "Sin and Temptation".


----------



## Irishcat922 (Oct 25, 2004)

Here are a few scriptures that may be helpful.
Read Ryle and Bridges good stuff very practical.


1Co 1:30 But of him are ye in Christ Jesus, who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption:

1Th 4:3 For this is the will of God, even your sanctification,1 that ye should abstain from fornication:

Exo 31:13 Speak thou also unto the children of Israel, saying, Verily my sabbaths ye shall keep:1 for it is a sign between me and you throughout your generations; that ye may know that I am the LORD that doth sanctify2 you.

EAV Lev 20:8 And ye shall keep my statutes,1 and do them: I am the LORD which sanctify you.2

EAV Lev 21:8 Thou shalt sanctify1 him therefore; for he offereth the bread of thy God: he shall be holy2 unto thee: for I the LORD, which sanctify you, am holy.

EAV Lev 22:9 They shall therefore keep1 mine ordinance,2 lest they bear sin for it, and die therefore, if they profane it: I the LORD do sanctify them.

Gen 17:1 Â¶ And when Abram was ninety years old and nine, the LORD appeared to Abram, and said unto him, I am the Almighty God; walk before me, and be thou perfect.1

Gen 35:2 Then Jacob said unto his household, and to all that were with him, Put away the strange gods that are among you, and be clean,1 and change your garments:

Exo 22:31 And ye shall be holy men1 unto me:

Exo 28:36 Â¶ And thou shalt make a plate of pure gold, and grave upon it, like the engravings of a signet, HOLINESS TO THE LORD.

Mat 5:6 Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled.

Mat 5:8 Blessed are the pure1 in heart: for they shall see God

Mat 12:33 Either make the tree good, and his fruit good; or else make the tree corrupt, and his fruit corrupt: for the tree is known by his fruit.

Luk 6:45 A good man out of the good treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is good; and an evil man out of the evil treasure of his heart bringeth forth that which is evil: for of the abundance of the heart his mouth speaketh.

Rom 2:29 But he is a Jew, which is one inwardly; and circumcision is that of the heart, in the spirit, and not in the letter; whose praise is not of men, but of God.

Rom 6:1 Â¶ What shall we say then? Shall we continue in sin, that grace may abound?

Rom 6:7 For he that is dead is freed1 from sin.

Rom 8:4 That the righteousness of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

Rom 11:16 For if the firstfruit be holy, the lump is also holy: and if the root be holy, so are the branches.

Rom 13:14 But put ye on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make not provision for the flesh, to fulfil the lusts1 thereof.

1Co 10:21 Ye cannot drink the cup of the Lord, and the cup of devils: ye cannot be partakers of the Lord's table, and of the table of devils.

1Co 10:31 Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.

2Co 10:3 For though we walk in the flesh, we do not war after the flesh:

2Co 10:5 Casting down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the obedience of Christ;

Gal 5:24 And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections1 and lusts.

Gal 5:25 Â¶ If we live in the Spirit, let us also walk in the Spirit.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> You also might try some works by John Owen like "Sin and Temptation".



Like Owen on the Holy Spirit, this is THE indispensible work on the subject. Owen is more full and useful on this subject than anyone, including Calvin.


----------

